# XMS 8GB, crosshair4, X6 1090T ---> Problemchen xDD



## BaseJaxx (4. September 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. 

das 8GB Set funktioniert nicht auf dem crosshair 4 Bord, bei voller Bestückung macht der Rechner Faxen, ständig Bluescreen oder startet einfach neu. habe direkt die Spannung an den Abnahmepunkten am Bord gemessen, da kommen exakt 1,508V an (Fluke Multimeter)  
Bei nur 2 Slot Belegung ist alles okay. Der Rechner rennt. 

Aktuelles Bios Asus Crosshair 4: 1005
4x2 GB Ram sind:                    CMX8GX3M4A1333C9 vers. 5.1


PS: Habe eben auch schon von T1 auf T2 gestellt und die RAM-Spannung auf 1,55Volt erhöht, das bringt alles nix... 
Habt Ihr denn evtl. eine Patentlösung? 
Netzteil ist übrigens nen BeQuiet BQT E5-650W


Ich habe extra das 8GB Set gekauft weil ich dachte das muß passen, stand auch auf der Verträglichkeitsliste des Bords. 

Hoffe auf Hilfe bzw. Spannungs und Einstelldaten fürs Bios.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. September 2010)

Ähm... CMX8GX3M4B1333C9 ist das 8GB AMD Set, das von Dir genannte ist ein Intel Set  die Subtimings der Speichercontroller in den CPU's beider Hersteller Unterscheiden sich ganz gut, daher wird dies heute getrennt optimiert.

Teste mal CL 8-8-8-24 bei 1,60 bis 1,65 Volt 
Command Rate 2T
Takt 1333MHz

gebe der NB bitte etwas mehr Spannung ebenso wie dem Memory Controller. Die CPU Spannung auch leicht anheben. (bei allen Werten sollte +0,10 Volt extra reichen).

Teste dies und berichte bitte wie sich das System verhält.


----------



## BaseJaxx (4. September 2010)

Hallo und danke für dien schnelle Antwort, 

also habe ich quasi den falschen Speicher gekauft... ka die Bezeichnug des 8 GB Speichers stand auf dem AM3 Bord als kompatibel. 


Ich werds gleich mal testen. 

Die Hardware des Speichers ansich ist aber nicht anders oder, es sind nur andere Timigs gespeichert... oder was kann ich mir unter den beiden Bezeichnungen für Unterschiede vorstellen?

Liebe Grüße, 
BaseJaxx

Also kann sein das ich zu blöd bin mit dem Bord umzugehen. 

Habe eben im Bios die Einstellungen vorgenommen, mit F10 quittiert und mit 8GB Ram neu gestartet. 

Direkt nach dem Start mit dem Hinweis: Press4 to activate Core Unlocker und Press DEL to run Setup eingefroren, nix ging mehr. 

2 Blöcke wieder entfernt, neu gestartet, ins Bios geschaut. 

Da waren meine Solldaten noch so wie Du geschrieben hast angegeben in blauer Schrift, die Ist Daten in grau waren aber die alten Werte, dh. er hat meine Einstellungen zwar aufgenommen aber nicht umgesetzt?!

Gibt es an dem Bord erst noch einen Button oder eine Einstellung die ich vornehmen muß um im Bios überhaupt sowas umändern zu können? Unlock oder OC Button auf dem Board drücken? 

Ich hab keine Ahnung... er nimmt nicht das was ich Ihm einstellen möchte xDDD

Evtl. hast ja nen Tipp für mich^^

Liebe Grüße, 
BaseJaxx


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. September 2010)

Sollte so eigentlich sauber laufne, ich denke das da irgend etwas absoult nicht passt, der Speicher ist auf jeden Fall für Intel, wenn Du kannst solltest Du diesen umtauschen gegen AMD Speicher  weiter betrachtet kann es sein das die CPU einen weg hat, bei solch einem Verhalten.

Schau nochmal nach der aktuellen Biosversion, ansonsten sollte es laufen, für 1333MHz sollte man nichts unlocken müssen...

teste es dann auch mal mit o.g. Einstellungen jedoch mit CL9 Timings statt den CL8 Timings.


----------



## BaseJaxx (5. September 2010)

Der Speicher ist ganz neu von Alternate gekommen, ich sende Ihn zurück mit der Begründung das es nicht der AMD Speicher ist. 


Ich melde mich wenn ich den neuen AMD Speicher habe obs dann funktioniert^^


----------



## Bluebeard (6. September 2010)

Es ist nicht zwangsläufig ein AMD Speicher, wenn dies nicht auf der Packung erwähnt ist. Die Buchstaben "A" und "B" können - müssen aber kein Indikator dafür sein. Insofern handelt es sich imho hier um Module, die sehr wohl auch für den Einsatz auf AMD Systemen freigegeben sind.

Ist das Bios aktuell? Hilft eine Erhöhung der Speicherspannung etwas?


----------



## BaseJaxx (6. September 2010)

Bios ist das aktuelle 1005 drauf. 

Spannung habe ich schon auf 1,60 und 1,65V angehoben... keine Verbesserung. Bricht bei den DEL Infos ab und friert ein.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (6. September 2010)

Sieht mir danach aus, das Ihm die Vollbestückung einfach zu sehr zu schaffen macht... 
Ich würde es nochmal mit einem anderen Kit versuchen, also via Alternate auf anderen Speicher wechseln.

Hier eine Liste unserer AMD Speicherkits:
Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory


----------



## BaseJaxx (6. September 2010)

Hallo nochmal, 

gebt mir doch mal bitte exakt die Timings und Spannungen und Einstellungen für die Intel RAM bei Bestückung mit nur 2 Blöcken bis die neuen Speicher da sind!
Also alles mit 1T oder 2T und so weiter^^


Liebe Grüße, 
BaseJaxx


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (6. September 2010)

9-9-9-24 bei 2T
Voltage ist Revisionsabhängig (auf den Etiketten der Ramriegel aber abgedruckt) 
Taktrate 1333MHz

alles weitere auf AUTO


----------



## luqius (6. September 2010)

hallo,

ich hätte auch diese konfiguration vorgehabt mit den CMX8GX3M4A1600C9. die stehen auf der QVL von asus für das crosshair4.
aber wenn die anscheinend probleme machen, frage ich mir welches 8GB ddr1600 kit dann passt?
Besser 2x4gb oder 4x2gb verwenden?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. September 2010)

Prinzipiell alle von uns an AMD angepassten Kits laufen auf dem Crosshair IV nur beim 6 Kerner ist es speziell so, das die nicht auf AMD angepassten Kits etwas zickiger sind  - dies ist vom Ramcontroller in der CPU abhängig.


----------



## luqius (7. September 2010)

welches kit wäre denn dann am besten geeignet?


----------



## Bluebeard (7. September 2010)

Ich meine, dass AMD bei Vollbestückung aktuell immer noch nur bis 1333MHz validiert - könnte mich hier aber auch täuschen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. September 2010)

korrekt, ist auch mein letzter Stand, kann aber sein das mittlerweile auch schon 1600er angetestet werden, offiziell ist aber noch 1066/1333 MHz.

Bei 1600MHz kann unter Vollbestückung es schon vorkommen das der Memorycontroller im CPU das nicht so mitmacht und man die Taktraten etc. reduzieren muss.

Auf den neuen Brettern eignen sich am besten Speicher mit CL8er Clockings, gerade beim 6-Kerner von AMD. Da der Controller mit CL9 ab und an Probleme macht.


----------



## BaseJaxx (7. September 2010)

Hallo, 
ich müsste mit meinen 8GB 1333er Speicher wenn sie dann morgen eintreffen keine Probleme bekommen oder? 

Ich werde ja das 8GB CMX8GX3M4B1333C9(AMD) Kit verbauen, kann ich da dann die Standardeinstellungen beibehalten oder gibt es hier auch nen Insider Tipp für eine bessere Performance mit angepassten Werten auf dem Crosshair 4?

Den Intel Speicher kann ich jedenfalls ohne Probleme zu Alternate zurückschicken... das ist schon mal gut xDD


----------



## BaseJaxx (8. September 2010)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem System, die VRAM habe ich wieder auf 1,5V gesenkt da die INTEL RAM bei den hohen Volt nur Bluescreens verursachten. Ich warte jetzt gespannt auf die AMD Ram, müssten heute Mittag eintreffen!

http://gilde-toa.de/dkp/plugins/gallery/showpic.php?filename=DSC00304_182.JPGhttp://gilde-toa.de/dkp/plugins/gallery/showpic.php?filename=DSC00305_183.JPGhttp://gilde-toa.de/dkp/plugins/gallery/showpic.php?filename=DSC00306_184.JPGhttp://gilde-toa.de/dkp/plugins/gallery/showpic.php?filename=DSC00307_185.JPGhttp://gilde-toa.de/dkp/plugins/gallery/showpic.php?filename=DSC00303_181.JPG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. September 2010)

Alles klar, halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## BaseJaxx (8. September 2010)

Hallo, 

also heute sind die neuen RAM angekommen, was soll ich sagen, die 8GB AMD RAM laufen von Anfang an total zuverlässig... besser geht es nun wirklich nicht und das alles mit den Auto-/ Standardeinstellungen.

Liebe Grüße, 
BaseJaxx


----------



## luqius (9. September 2010)

hey, 
du hast jetzt die CMX8GX3M4B1333C9 verbaut oder?

wieviel langsamer/schlechter in der performance sind die im vergleich zu 1600mhz RAM?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. September 2010)

Freut mich das jetzt alles sauber läuft - so soll es sein 

Die 1600 zu 1333 sind nur marginal schneller - also nur in Benchmarks effektiv bemerkbar. Daher sind auch die meisten 1333 zu 1600MHz Kits im Preis sehr nah bei einander


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt die "B" verbaut... dennoch musste ich heute das erste Mal feststellen das ich beim Ladebildschirm zum Windows 7 64Bit nen Abbruch hatte, kurz Bluescreen und dann nichtmal nen Neustart sondern Rechner ging aus...

Ich habe jetzt die VRAM von auto auf 1,500V eingestellt, evtl. haben die auf auto zu viel Saft bekommen, auf meinem AMD Monitor im Windowabetrieb stand teilweise 1,55V bzw 1,58V, der Wert hat geschwankt...


Ich werd mal weiter berichten, aber bisher wieder alles im grünen Bereich^^


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. September 2010)

Du solltest auch auf die Kühlung der Speicher achten, 8GB können einen Ofen bilden  da Sie sehr eng beieinander sind und sich gegenseitig im unteren PCB bereich aufheizen können - daher wird bei Vollbestückung eine aktive Kühlung emfohlen - da können die paar mV mehr Spannung auch ausschlaggebend sein  achte mal auch auf die Kühlung im Gehäuse am Ramspeicher


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. September 2010)

sind den Timings und Takt nach vorgabe eingestellt oder alles auf AUTO ?
Sorry für den Doppelpost - in der Zeile verrutscht.


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. September 2010)

Es steht alles auf Auto, die Timings liegen aber so auch auf 9-9-9-24... ich werd mal nen Screen posten. 

Hatte vorhin wieder einen Start mit Abbruch selbst bei einer fixierten Spannung von 1,500V am VRAM... was kann das sein?

die RAM haben eine Temp von ca. 38 Grad bei normalem Betrieb.



EDIT:
Ich hab die Timings jetzt manuell auf 9-9-9-24 gestellt und die VRAM bei 1,500V belassen... mal schauen was passiert^^


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. September 2010)

ok - wie gesagt Timings und alles nach Vorgabe fest einstellen auch die Command Rate auf 2T fest einstellen. Dann schauen wir weiter ob es noch zu fehlern kommt oder nicht.


----------



## BaseJaxx (12. September 2010)

... und ja es kommt wieder zu einem Fehler, eben wieder hochgefahren, gerade war der Desktop ersichtlich dann bluescreen... wieder neu gestartet, alles i.O....

soll ich noch irgendwelche anderen Spannungen ändern oder VRAM auf 1,525V oder 1,55V stellen wegen Vollbestückung oder so?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. September 2010)

sind die Timings manuell eingestellt?

Teste mal 1,60 Volt und 8-8-8-24 Timings und Command Rate 2T testweise um zu sehen ob die Timings besser angenommen werden vom Memorycontroller.


----------



## BaseJaxx (13. September 2010)

Okay ich probier die Einstellungen mal, ich werd berichten!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. September 2010)

Alles klar, halte uns auf dem laufenden.


----------

